# Recall Training



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been doing recall training with Kami and Lofty for the past couple of days. I started by showing them a piece of millet in my hand, then hiding in in my hand, holding my arm out and getting them to hop to it, and extending the distance. Kami's doing really well. She pretty much knows her command "Kami come", and mostly stays when I call for Lofty. Lofty is slightly more irratic, lol. The first day, she was so keen, she'd come as soon as I held my arm up, lol. We're slowly getting there now, with getting her just to come to her command "Lofty come". If they come to the wrong command, I just drop my arm, and they either fly back where they came from, or land on my shoulder, but they don't get any millet for that, lol. Hopefully soon we'll be able to get them Aviator harnesses, and we want to be able to call them back easily when we take them outside. Anyone else trained their birds to come on command?


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Sam goes outside with his aviator harness and flight line, and is wonderful with recall. Wish I could get a video but all I have is the webcam on my computer.

But here's him flying to me in my bedroom. A little slow on responding but it's because he'd been zipping around like a maniac a few seconds before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK07M1vRBJY
________
Buy vaporizers


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

We've been training Echo how to do it. It takes a few minutes of coaxing and calling, but she eventually always comes.


----------



## Th3GaM3 (May 26, 2009)

how do you train them if you have more than one tiel. How do you get them to trust you


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Th3GaM3 said:


> how do you train them if you have more than one tiel. How do you get them to trust you


Well, above is how I'm training my two, at the same time. But first they have to trust you. If they don't trust you then you can't really teach them to come to you. Try following one of the "hand taming/training" threads to get them trusting you and enjoying your company.


----------



## Th3GaM3 (May 26, 2009)

cheers for all the help i love this forum place


----------

